# [bouger /var ou /usr] methode sure...(SOLVED)

## pathfinder

EDIT:

bien, en realite, je suis rrive a la conclusion que je pouvais agrandir mon reiserfs, et docn eviter le probleme.

ce topic traite donc de backup, de bind, de sauvegardes.

il traite egalement d agrandissement de partitions et de systeme de fichiers.

maintenant, pour resoudre mon probleme, j ai du etirer mon reiserfs.

j ai alors ouvert un autre topic, ici:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3949711.html#3949711

merci a vous tous, specialement a ghoti pour les explications du bind

----------------------------------------------

salut a tous, 

j avais deja posé il y a longtemps une question de ce type, mais je ne retrouve plus le post.

c est facile: je manque terriblement de place sur mon disque. *Quote:*   

>  df
> 
> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
> 
> /dev/hda7                   89% /         ROOT
> ...

 

sachant que je n ai pas actulaise depuis tres longtemps, et que le systeme est plutot propre (dep -p, -w, umerge unnecessary atoms, et emerge en oneshot...)

il se trouve que j ai une ou 2 partitions vides: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7294 cylinders
> ...

 

J'aimerais "migrer" /usr ou /var dans cette partition...

bien, maintenant, voilà le problème:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> du -khs /usr/
> 
> 5.5G    /usr/
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas si ces partitions sont sujettes a varier beaucoup en taille, (essentiellement j aiemerais installer 2 ou 3 bricoles de plus, style banshee et gaim..., et maintenir mon systeme a jour en passant a un nouveau noyau pour avoir la DVB depuis mon USB....)

USR me parait pile un peu juste...

VAR: c est ridicule comme taille... est ce que je vais reellement sauver de la place et ca va me permettre de faire ce que je veux faire?

comment dois je m y prendre?

je formatte en ext3 la partoche vide, j y copie (cp -a? -R?) en su /usr ou /var, je renomme /usr ou /var en autre chose (histoire de pas la virer) et après, j mets quoi dans mon fstab? c est si simple que ca?

ou il aura des gros bugs?

un feedback de quelqu un a ce niveau? ce serait coooooool.

quels sont vos conseils? merci!!

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> comment dois je m y prendre?
> 
> je formatte en ext3 la partoche vide, j y copie (cp -a? -R?) en su /usr ou /var, je renomme /usr ou /var en autre chose (histoire de pas la virer) et après, j mets quoi dans mon fstab? c est si simple que ca?
> 
> ou il aura des gros bugs? 

 

cp -a en bootant sur un livecd.

Tu n'auras aucun problème. J'ai déjà modifié plusieurs fois mon système de cette manière, en ajoutant/retirant un disque dur, en modifiant la table de partition (ajout/supression de partitions). Une fois les données copiées, tu n'as juste qu'à réadapter ton fstab.

----------

## nemo13

 *netfab wrote:*   

> cp -a en bootant sur un livecd.

 

pas mieux !c'est rapide et fiable.

----------

## pathfinder

flute!

je viens de filer mon mini install gentoo 2006.0 a un pote (hier)...

je prends le dernier liveCD de gentoo?

cp -a,... mais je dois faire un chroot? j aime pas cette manip, je sais pas pourquoi, c est un peu comme la premiere fois qu on compile son kernel, on est pas super sur...

je dois faire un chroot alors?

je prends laquelle? /usr ?  /var?

elles vont pas gonfler? (/usr est de 5.5, j ai 5.8 libres...)

il y a quoi dans /usr qui peut vraiment exploser?

var est plus sure? avec 1.3 Go de plus ca sera assez pour le systeme?

laquelle est moins srisquee?

en tout cas merci de vos reponses si rapides!!!!

----------

## pathfinder

en fait je suis assez mauvais (tout me prend enormement de temps)

ma copine est partie une semaine en vacances...

j aimerais lui faire une petite surprise avec le pc:

banshee operationnel avec toute la biliotheque multimedia preparee (c est en cours, rapatriement massif de donnees sauvegardees)

et surtout l installation de la tele (j ai une carte Avermedia USB)

ce serait cool qu on n ait plus a booter sur windows pour avoir la teloche...

et avec mon kernel,  *Quote:*   

>  # uname -pmrs
> 
> Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
> 
> 

  ca risque pas de le faire... et il est temps que je passe a un nouveau...

oui, c est du boulot en perspective...

mais si je fais la place avec le deplacement adequat, une mise a jour et un emerge banshee devraient deja etre super bienvenus.

----------

## netfab

Non, pas de chroot.

Supposons que /var est actuellement sur /dev/hda7, et tu veux le copier sur /dev/hdb5, tu bootes sur le livecd, puis :

```

# mkdir /mnt/oldvar

# mkdir /mnt/newvar

# mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/oldvar    <-- en précisant le système de fichier si besoin

# mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/newvar    <-- en précisant le système de fichier si besoin

# cp -a /mnt/oldvar/* /mnt/newvar

```

Une fois que la copie est terminée, tu montes ta partition où il y a le fstab, et tu modifies ce dernier en conséquence.

Et ainsi de suite pour le reste. A la fin tu démontes tout, et reboot. Une fois que tu as booté sur ton système, et que tout est ok, tu peux supprimer tes anciens répertoires /var et /usr.

Après, si tu veux redimensionner des partitions, c'est une autre histoire.

----------

## yoyo

Juste une question comme ça en passant : tu as nettoyé ton $distfiles et éventuellement ton $pkgdir (par défaut sous /usr) ??

Si ça n'est pas le cas, un coup de "eclean-dist -d" et de "eclean-pkg -d" cevrait te faire gagner un peu de place.   :Wink: 

Enjoy !

PS : +1 pour netfab avec une précision : pour supprimer tes anciens répertoires (après vérification) il faudra repasser sur un livecd amha. Parce que tu devras démonter la partition "/var" pour effacer le contenu du répertoire "var" sur ta partition racine "/". Et je ne suis pas certain que tu puisses le faire "à chaud".

Mes 0.02 cents

----------

## pathfinder

eclean: ca a ete fait il y a pas vraiment longtemps, et pas d actu ni d install depuis..

m enfin,  c est en cours.

pour /var a supprimer depuis un livecd, j avoue que je pige pas.

si depuis un live cd je copie /oldvar sur /newvar, je modifie le fstab, normalement, au /boot, le /var  original ne devrait meme pas etre monte, si?

ou alors je le renomme bourin en /var_before apres avoir fait les modifs a partir du live_cd?

c est pas mieux?

# mkdir /mnt/oldvar

# mkdir /mnt/newvar

# mount /dev/hda7 /mnt/oldvar    <-- en précisant le système de fichier si besoin

# mount /dev/hdb5 /mnt/newvar    <-- en précisant le système de fichier si besoin

# cp -a /mnt/oldvar/* /mnt/newvar 

# rename...?

----------

## yoyo

En effet, le renommage du répertoire "/var" (celui sur la partition /dev/hda7 si j'ai bien tout suivi) en "/var_before" (sur cette même partition) te permettront de supprimer "/var_before" si ton système est opérationnel au reboot (donc après le "cp -a ..." et la modif du fstab).

Donc oui, c'est mieux.   :Wink: 

----------

## pathfinder

BON OK

TOUT EST PRET

une derniere question toutefois:

ma partoche libre est de 5.89G

ma /usr (depuree) est de 5.4G

je migre /usr?    400 Megs seront suffisants pour /usr?

parce que ma /var est de 1.3Go...

et j ai 1.2Go libres pour le moment, donc ca ferait 2.5 Go pour /... sera ce suffisant?

Je fais pas laquelle migrer car je sais pas laquelle gonfle le plus....

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

On ne peut pas trop répondre à ta question.

A priori quand tu installes des logiciels c'est quand même usr qui va grossir le plus.

Donc 400 mo ca parait un peu juste... 

Surtout que dans /usr, tu as les sources du noyau (qui prennent vite de la place si on gardes plusieurs versions) et les archives de sources (qui prennent aussi pas mal de place si on a beaucoup de paquets installés et qu'on n'utilise pas beaucoup eclean).

5.4go ca me parait quand même beaucoup...

----------

## ghoti

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Donc 400 mo ca parait un peu juste... 
> 
> Surtout que dans /usr, tu as les sources du noyau 

 

+1 ! Un src/linux qu'on vient de compiler pèse déjà 300 Mo, donc 400 Mo pour /usr, faut oublier !  :Sad: 

----------

## UB|K

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Surtout que dans /usr, tu as les sources du noyau (qui prennent vite de la place si on gardes plusieurs versions) et les archives de sources (qui prennent aussi pas mal de place si on a beaucoup de paquets installés et qu'on n'utilise pas beaucoup eclean).

 

Comme la future partition dédiée à /usr semble un peu "étroite", le mieux serait peut être de déplacer quelques gros dossiers de /usr (dont en plus le contenu bouge souvent) comme portage, les distfiles ou /usr/src vers /var: portage c'est facile 500MO alors avec le reste, tu peux largement envisager de reduire /usr d'au moins 1GO (ça sera déjà plus vivable).

----------

## Mickael

Tu peux également compresser l'arbre portage, non?

----------

## _droop_

peut être que le détail de l'utilisation de /usr aidera à voir une solution...

```

du -sh /usr/*

```

----------

## pathfinder

ok, commencons par ceci

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo du -sh /usr/*
> 
> 18M     /usr/OpenMotif-2.1.31
> 
> 0       /usr/X11R6
> ...

 

il y a des partitions d ici que je peux bouger de var?

portage?

c est pas trop complexe?

si je bouge /usr/share... et je le mets dans /var.... c est deja top, non?

enfin, je sais pas...

----------

## yoyo

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> il y a des partitions d ici que je peux bouger de var?
> 
> portage?
> 
> c est pas trop complexe?

 C'est très simple avec un "mv".   :Wink: 

Il te suffit ensuite d'ajuster les variables $portdir, $distfiles et $pkgdir dans ton "/etc/make.conf" et le tour est joué.

Tu peux aussi faire un coup de "df -h /var/*", notamment dans "/var/log" qui peut se remplir très vite de choses pas forcéments utiles et "/var/tmp/portage" qui n'est pas nettoyé en cas d'arrêt brutal d'emerge.

Mes 0.02 cents.

EDIT : la variable $portdir_overlay doit aussi être modifiée. Enfin d'une manière générale toutes les variables de "/etc/make.conf" pointant vers "/usr/portage/qquechose" sont à ajuster.

----------

## ghoti

A mon avis, ill y aurait éventuellement une autre approche à envisager : 

Plutôt que d'éparpiller l'espace libre sur plusieurs partitions, Il "suffirait" de déplacer /home vers la fin du disque, ce qui est plus simple que de toucher à /var et à /usr et peut même se faire à chaud sans passer par le livecd.

Ensuite, la suppression de hda8 suivie d'un "resize" de hda7 permettrait de concentrer les 7,2 giga l'espace libre global sur une seule partition. 

De cette manière, /var et /usr pourront s'étendre à l'aise en fonction de leurs besoins respectifs sans devoir se lancer dans de savants calculs ni des prédictions hasardeuses.

----------

## pathfinder

Avant toute chose:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ sudo du -sh /var/*
> 
> 107M    /var/cache
> ...

 

Il y a de la place a gagner sur /var/tmp?

MAintenant, Ghoti: je vais essayer de resumer ce que je crois que tu proposes (je sais pas faire une etape):

Situation presente:

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
> 
> Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7294 cylinders
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
> 
> /dev/hda7                   88% /
> 
> udev                          236      1% /dev
> ...

 

hda9 est ala partition vide

Proposerais tu ceci:

- faire de /dev/hda9 deux partitions, A de taille (espace_libre_dans_hda9 - taille_de_home_de_hd8),    B de taille_home_de_hda8

- cp /home_hda8 dans B (a chaud? ou depuis livecd?)

- effacer A et hda8

- il reste alors une unique partition, entre ROOT / et /nouveau_home de taille_espace_libre_de_hda9_avant_les_modifs, i.e. 5.8G

- fusionner / et cette partition, ADJACENTES.

(ce dernier pas je sais pas faire du tout... je pensais meme pas que c etait possible... n est ce pas dangereux? 

C est bien ca?

A faire depuis LiveCD? ou a chaud?

Risques au niveau de la fusion pour / ?

quels commande utiliser?

SITUATION COURANTE (EDIT_TIME):

 *Quote:*   

> # fdisk -l
> 
> Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, 60000000000 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7294 cylinders
> ...

 

j ai fait de l ancien espace libre, un espace ou il y aurait environ 4.4Go, et un autre ou il y a la place pour futur_ancien_home_et_un_peu_plus: 1.45Go.

il faut que je reboote, car:

 *Quote:*   

> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
> 
> WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource busy.
> 
> The kernel still uses the old table.
> ...

 

Ensuite, depuis LiveCD, je cp -a /home? ou a chaud?

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hda10
> 
> mke2fs 1.39 (29-May-2006)
> 
> Filesystem label=
> ...

 

DOUTE:

1/ sudo mkdir /mnt/new_home

2/ sudo mount /dev/hda10 /mnt/new_home

3/ cp -a /home/* /mnt/new_home   OU BIEN cp -a /home/* /mnt/new_home/   ???

4/ vi /etc/fstab et j ajoute l entree pour le new_home?

i.e.

je commente l actuel:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda8               /home           ext3            defaults,noatime                0 0
> 
> 

 

et j ecris

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda10               /home           ext3            defaults,noatime                0 0

 

je rate quelque chose? y aura t il conflit lorsqu il voudra demonter /home au reboot caqr ce ne sera plus celui qu il avait compris?

----------

## pathfinder

j avais pas la patience...

et voila donc:

 *Quote:*   

> $ df
> 
> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
> 
> /dev/hda7                   88% /
> ...

 

le nouveau /home est sur /dev/hda10

l ancien je le monte et le sauvegarde sur un disque externe...

puis je l efface (j ai pris aleatoirement quelques fichiuers pour voir si je pouvais les voir, editer, sauver, etc... apparemment tout est tres propre)

et voila ce que j aurai apres le reboot:

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7294 cylinders
> 
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = bytes
> ...

 

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> Command (m for help): w
> 
> The partition table has been altered!
> 
> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
> ...

 

DONC je reboote...

----------

## pathfinder

PETITE PRECISION TOUT DE MEME:

avant de rebooter, ne pas oublier de remodifier le fstab, car on a effacé des partitions!!!!!

Bien, donc voila le travail:

(tout ce baratin pour ca?!) (je trouve que c est didactique)

 *Quote:*   

>  df
> 
> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
> 
> /dev/hda7                   88% /
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7294 cylinders
> 
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = bytes
> ...

 

MA question maintenant:

COMMENT FAIRE POUR FUSIONNER/MERGER SANS DANGER MON / actuel (dev/hda7)

avec LA PARTITION VIDE /dev/hda9  QUI SUIVANT LE NOMBRE DE CYLINDRES EST CONTIGUE A / ?

je ne sais pas faire ca, Ghoti tu avais l air de dire que c etait faisable (quels sont les risques?)

et je voudrais par ailleurs savoir (EDIT) si je peux effacer 

```
rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/*
```

: je sais que ce sont les tarball des fichiers utilises, que eclean distfiles et packages nettoie ceux qui sont obsoletes, mais je voulais savoir (car j ai lu sur le net) s il est vrai que si je dois recompiler un paquet e dois le redownloader...

car si ca veut dire que tous les paquets que j ai installe dans le systeme sont tarballes mais ne servent a rien parce que le jour ou il faudra les recompiler ce ne sera plus neecssairement ces versions des paquets. dans ce cas, je peux liberer pas mal de place... 

 (j en doute, je pense plutot que parfois il est justemenet necessaire pour un paquet plus recent de recompiler certaines dpendances qui elles n ont pas 

bouge)

pourriez vous m eclairer sur ce point?

merci!

----------

## ghoti

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> j avais pas la patience...

 

Désolé pour le retard : il faut parfois savoir sacrifier aux obligations sociales de la vraie vie !  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/hda7            5173        6389       83  Linux
> 
> /dev/hda8            7115        7294    +  83  Linux    CECI EST LE HOME DEPLACE A LA FIN DU DISQUE HDA VOIR LES NUM DE CYLINDRES
> 
> /dev/hda9            6390        7114       83  Linux  ATTENTION CECI EST MAINTENANT L ESPACE LIBRE IL EST SITUE ENTRE 7 et 8
> ...

  *Quote:*   

> EDIT:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Command (m for help): w
> 
> The partition table has been altered!
> ...

 

En gros, c'est ça, même si tu as cherché la complication en créant hda10 ! :Wink: 

Juste pour mémoire, il suffisait de supprimer (et non pas effacer) hda9 puis de la recréer à partir de la fin du disque à la taille de /home.

Ensuite, formatage puis copie de /home à partir de hda8 vers le nouveau hda9.

Supprimer alors hda8 devenu inutile.

On obtient alors un espace vide (non partitionné) entre hda7 et hda9 (renommé entretemps hda8 par fdisk - tu suis toujours ?  :Laughing:  ) qui permet de redimensionner hda7. J'insiste : il n'y a pas de fusion : hda7 sera étirée dans l'espace laissé vide comme un vulgaire élastique !  :Wink: 

Le message concernant la nécessité d'un reboot est normal (c'est un des rares cas ou il faut rebooter sous linux !)

Tu as évidemment remarqué que le chaos s'était introduit dans la numérotation des partitions. 

Pis de panaque : la commande "f" de fdisk qu'on trouve dans le mode "x" (fonctionnalité additionnelle) va renuméroter les partitions dans l'ordre logique des secteurs.

Au final, tu auras exactement la même numérotation qu'auparavant (hda7 = "/" et hda8 = "/home"), ce qui permet de ne pas se préoccuper de fstab.  :Smile: 

Par contre, si le "move" de /home peut se faire à chaud, le "resize" de hda8 doit se faire à froid à partir du livecd.

Pour le resize, il y a 2 programmes intéressants : parted (conseillé) ou alors "ext2resize", à condition d'utiliser ext2/ext3 (mais je ne connais pas bien.)

Maintenant, j'ai un doute : je ne sais pas si ces programmes figurent sur le livecd (logiquement oui mais c'est à confirmer ...).

Au besoin, il existe des livecd spéciaux du genre SystemRescueCd (ce n'est pas le seul !)

----------

## pathfinder

merci, mais je suis un peu pommé

hier j avais fait les recherches sur ext2resize et voila le debut de ma reponse:

 *Quote:*   

> AUTO REPONSE (OU PISTE);
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_move,_resize_partitions
> 
> ca ressemble beaucoup a mon cas... SAUF que mon / est en RESISERFS
> ...

 

le probleme est que j etais en train de sauvegarder / et evidemment (je savais que ca serait un probleme, anciennes lectures oblige), il tournait en rond, en sauvegardant /mnt/... dans une boucle infinie. donc pour le moment, pas de saquvegarde.

Ce que tu dis, avec fdisk et l option f, est ce vraiment necessaire? Est ce dangereux?

Parce que pour le moment, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, 60000000000 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7294 cylinders
> ...

 

c est pas grave, mon fstab suit toujours.

mais avec f

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/hda: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 7294 cylinders
> 
> Nr AF  Hd Sec  Cyl  Hd Sec  Cyl     Start      Size ID
> 
>  1 00   1   1    0 254  63    4         63      80262 de
> ...

 

j avoue avoir un peu peur de ne pas savoir ce  qu il fait en renumerotant les partitions... et comme ca, ca marche... non?

Bien,  pour "etirer", 

1/ faut-il sauvegarder?

2/ je suis en reiserfs, ca marche aussi bien? ou c est risqué? un feedbak?

3/ l espace libre est juste apres (au niveau des secteurs), mais il est pas juste apres au niveau de la numerotation des partitions (j ose pas utiliser fdisk x f), est ce que ca posera probleme?

4/ si 3/ est en effet un pb, puis-je simplement faire f de fdisk, puis w sans avoir peur u resutlat, apres les numeortations seront evidentes pour le fstab?

(ma crainte est que si / est renumerote et je peux pas le voir avant un reboot, le reboot risque dew mal se passer et pour voir l ordre des partitions... euhhh tip top)

merci encore!

je verifie si sur le livecd il y a parted. et je reboote.  :Smile: 

EDIT>

sur le livecd, il y a parted et aussi reiserfsck

mais je ne vois pas comment faire cet etirement...

porur le moment, je checke /dev/hda7 en reiserfs car apparemment c est recommande...

EDIT2> petits imprevus...

 *Quote:*   

> sudo reiserfsck /dev/hda7
> 
> reiserfsck 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)
> 
> *************************************************************
> ...

 

j ai fait --fiix-fixable et OK

cependant,

 *Quote:*   

>  sudo reiserfsck --rebuild-tree /dev/hda7
> 
> reiserfsck 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)
> 
> *************************************************************
> ...

 

Cest grave docteur?

j ouvre un autre topic pour ca?

----------

## ghoti

A la réflexion, je dirais que, dans ton cas, toutes ces opérations ne font finalement que chercher la complication. 

Puisque, de toutes façons, tu dois avoir un backup (you have, haven't you ?  :Wink: ), il serait tout compte fait beaucoup plus simple de procéder comme ceci :

- prise de backup complet

- suppression hda7, hda8, hda9

- recréer hda7 et hda8 aux bonnes dimensions

- restore du backup

... et basta !  :Very Happy: 

Mais pour sacrifier au dieu geek, faisons quand même l'exercice  :Wink: 

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> et la partoche vide, j ai pas encore donne de format...

 

Tu parles de l'espace entre ta partition racine et celle qui se trouve à la fin du disque ? 

Mais justement, il doit permettre à hda7 de s'étirer. Cet espace doit donc être vide :  pas de format ni même de partition !

Autrement dit, il faut supprimer la partition /dev/hda9 6390 7114 5823531 83 Linux 

 *Quote:*   

> le probleme est que j etais en train de sauvegarder / et evidemment (je savais que ca serait un probleme, anciennes lectures oblige), il tournait en rond, en sauvegardant /mnt/... dans une boucle infinie. donc pour le moment, pas de saquvegarde.

 

Je déconseille formellement de jouer avec fdisk sans avoir un bon backup !!!

Tu fais ce que tu veux mais il ne faudra pas venir pleurer si tu flingues ton système !  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ce que tu dis, avec fdisk et l option f, est ce vraiment necessaire? Est ce dangereux?

 

Bon, en fait, dans ce cas précis, ce ne sera plus nécessaire lorsque tu auras viré ta partition hda9 : l'ordre sera rétabli naturellement.

 *Quote:*   

> mais avec f
> 
>  *Quote:*   Disk /dev/hda: 255 heads, 63 sectors, 7294 cylinders
> 
> Nr AF  Hd Sec  Cyl  Hd Sec  Cyl     Start      Size ID
> ...

 

Le problème ne se pose plus mais juste pour info : là, tu es toujours dans le mode "x" expert. 

L'affichage est complètement différent et ne s'interprète pas du tout de la même façon que dans le mode normal.

Après la commande "f", tu aurais dû retourner au mode normal (commande "r") et afficher la table à partir de là ... 

 *Quote:*   

> Bien,  pour "etirer", 
> 
> 1/ faut-il sauvegarder?
> 
> 2/ je suis en reiserfs, ca marche aussi bien? ou c est risqué? un feedbak?
> ...

 

1/ Non, les données sont normalement préservées. Mais comme dit plus haut, un backup est loin d'être inutile !

2/ Avec reiser, il faut utiliser parted. D'après la doc, ça fonctionne mais je n'ai pas de retour vu que je n'utilise pas reiserfs ...

3/ Désormais sans objet  :Wink: 

4/ Idem. J'ajouterais cependant que les informations mises dans le fstab doivent toujours être en concordance avec la numérotation des partitions. Mais dans le cas présent, cela n'a plus d'importance puisque ta numérotation est redevenue comme avant !

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT>
> 
> sur le livecd, il y a parted et aussi reiserfsck
> 
> mais je ne vois pas comment faire cet etirement...

 

Attention : parted est encore plus vicieux que fdisk car les commandes sont exécutées directement ! Donc, il faut être sûr de son coup !

Exemple fictif inspiré de mon propre disque /dev/sda: 

 *Quote:*   

>  # parted /dev/sda
> 
> [ blabla ]
> 
> (parted) unit s  < ===== se mettre en mode "unités = secteurs"
> ...

 

Pour tes problèmes de reiserfsck, je préfère ne pas répondre vu que je n'ai pas beaucoup d'expérience sur ce fs ...

----------

## pathfinder

gloups, j ai p[eur d arriver a une impasse...

1/ j ai pas de backup *J AIMERAIS!!! je sais pas comment faire... un bon lien?)

2/ il y a apparemment des ptroblemes sur mon reiserfs... que je no ose solutionner sans backup...

3/ je ne connais pas parted, je suis etranger a son utilisation, et pour faire ce genre de manip, ca me fait un peu peur.

Non obstant, tes conseils sont tres clairs, donc il faudrait que je puisse faire un backup pour lacer -rebuild-tree

si ca passe, et tout est ok, apres, il faudrait que j etudie parted, et c est tout...

avec entre autres l exemple que tu as fourni.

Bien, connaitriez vous une bonne page pour faire un backup? (un truc sur, bien clair, sans risques ou pressque pas)

j ai trouve ca, je lirai demain

http://gentoo-wiki.com/BackupPC

*dire que j aurais voulu mettre a jour le systeme, installer banshee et la carte usb tele pour ma copine, et elle rentre lundi... c etait trop ambitieux... ou je suis trop nul)

----------

## pathfinder

ca m a lair trop complexe, je trouve pas comment faire un backup sur disque dur externe...

Serieusement, il y a pas plus SIMPLE pour faire un backup!???

Je peux pas le croire!

Je peux pas simplement copier tout mon / sur un disque externe?

(mais en ne copiant pas /mnt ni /media)

Ca marcherait pas ca?

ce serait difficile de recuperer les donnees de ctte facon?

car j ai bien envie de faire un rsync entre cahque repertoire de / en omettant /mnt et /media vers mon dique externe...

backuppc m a l air trop complexe, et je pige rien en plus...

 *Quote:*   

> Edit the config.pl to your liking, at least check these lines:
> 
> File: /etc/backuppc/config.pl
> 
> ...
> ...

 

this is pain in the arse...

----------

## boozo

'alute

tu peux faire un stage 5 par exemple   :Wink:    (ou un 4 avec le script de blinkeye ; ou encore avec rsync sur une autre machine... c'est pas les possibilités qui manquent ^^)

sinon j'ai fait pas mal de reiserfsck du fait d'une batterie défectueuse donc je peux te dire que cela fonctionne très bien.

Tu passes par le sysrescuecd et hop   :Smile: 

----------

## pathfinder

ooooooooooooooo

 ca a l air pas mal...

mais 2 questions:

il evitera de copier en boucle le /mnt, pas vrai (c est l option en -o qui est responsable. c est ca)?

dans le stage 5 il y a un rm /usr/portgae/distfiels/*

je peux faire ceci sur mon systeme pour gagner de la place? (la seule consequence sera de deoir tout retelecharger lorsque je voudrai faire un emerge world par exemple?)

ce qui me derange, c est que OK pour un backup, et LOGIQUEMENT on en n aura presque jamais besoin... si le jour fatidique arrive, euh... il se peut en effet que tous les paquets soient completement obsoletes... et donc tout telecharger serait logique...

n y aurait il pas moyen de lui dire de ne pas faire le backup de /usr/portgae/distfiles/* tout en les gardant? ma connection est de 1Mo...)

dans le poste que tu m as montré, il y apparait ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> rm -r /tmp/*
> 
> rm -r /var/tmp
> 
> rm -r /var/log/*.log (en prenant soin de recrée les fichiers log vide bien que c'est à mon avis facultatif).

 

ca me parait un peu violent de supprimer tant de choses, non? je veux dire, mon systeme, je vais continuer a l utiliser, et je voudrais pas avoir a tout retelecharger.

la remarque concernant la verbosite, c est vrai que ca gagne du temps, et c est vrai qu on voit pas ce qu il fait....

donc as tu reussi a trouver une espece de check md5sum sur le tar final? OUPS EDIT3: man tar et post la suite.... -verify...

----------

## boozo

tu bind la racine sur ton point de montage c'est tout après si tu veux en plus virer d'autres répertoires de ton tarball, genre des iso que tu as déjà ailleurs, des repertoires de cache, tmp, ...  tu peux rajouter un -X <file_list> a ton tar ; comme le fait le script de blinkeye 

et pour le rm du distfiles oui c'est bien ça ca évite d'encombrer pour rien ton archive

----------

## pathfinder

ok, mea culpa, je viens de lire le post en entier...

 c est genial

voici alors mon resume:

 *Quote:*   

> rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*
> 
> # mkdir /mnt/backup
> 
> # mount -o bind / /mnt/backup
> ...

 

il faut mettre dans l ordre...

mais si je comprends bien: la ligne rouge prend en consideration l option W qui passe pas bien, donc on oublie cette ligne, c est ca?

et on lui prefrere a la fin du boulot un time... ?

pour -vv et -v,  euh. ... j ai pas trouve non plus, mais peut etre que c est en effet comme lspci...

et pour --exclude... il faut le remettre a chaque fois?

ou ca marche avec un seul? j ai un doute la...

en tout cas, dans l ordre, si je suis pas completement stupide, ce serait:

 *Quote:*   

> # mkdir /mnt/backup
> 
> # mount -o bind / /mnt/backup
> 
> # cd /mnt/backup
> ...

 

A quoi servent ces 2 lignes?

```
# mv /mnt/backup/stage5.tar.bz2 /mnt/autrepartition/

# umount /mnt/backup
```

je peux pas faire directement ceci sur le disque externe?

Ne faut-il pas exclure /mnt et /ou /media?

Perso, /media c est la ou je vais faire le backup, et /media est deja backupe autre part... donc je devrais faire plutot que 

 *Quote:*   

> # mkdir /mnt/backup
> 
> # mount -o bind / /mnt/backup
> 
> # cd /mnt/backup
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # umount /media/disk
> 
> # mount -o bind / /media/disk
> 
> # cd /media/disk
> ...

 

Ca risque d etre plus long car c est sur un disque USB, c est pour ca?

je le fais donc directement sur le disque original?

Pourquoi ne pas exclure /mnt?

Je mets le -vv?

je rm /usr/portage/distfiles/* ?

----------

## ghoti

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> voici alors mon resume:
> 
>  *Quote:*   rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*
> 
> # mkdir /mnt/backup
> ...

 

Dans ton cas, si tu voulais également sauvegarder ton /home,  il faudrait également le "binder" :

```
 mount -o bind /home /mnt/backup/home
```

 *Quote:*   

> # tar --exclude=stage5.tar.bz2 -cvjpfW stage5.tar.bz2 .

 

Le "W" ne passe pas pour 2 raisons :

- il y a une erreur de syntaxe : l'option "f" exige d'avoir le nom du fichier directement après lui

(voir ce post)

- l'option -W ne passe pas sur une archive compressée

Mais de toutes façons, cette option faisait partie de la discussion. 

Le script correct est celui du premier post ! Donc, oublie -W  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> et pour --exclude... il faut le remettre a chaque fois?
> 
> ou ca marche avec un seul? j ai un doute la...

 

Oui, chaque fois. Sinon, tu peux utiliser --exclude-from mon_fichier et tu colles la liste des exclusions dans mon_fichier.

 *Quote:*   

> # tar --exclude  stage5.tar.bz2 --exclude /proc --exclude /tmp --exclude /var --exclude /tmp --exclude /usr/portage/distfiles --exclude /home --exclude /boot  -cvvjpf stage5.tar.bz2 .

 

Inutile d'exclure le /home s'il n'est pas "bindé" !

D'ailleurs, pour la même raison, tu pourrais également enlever /proc de la commande tar

(de plus, tu as indiqué deux fois le répertoire /tmp !  :Wink: )

 *Quote:*   

> A quoi servent ces 2 lignes?
> 
> ```
> # mv /mnt/backup/stage5.tar.bz2 /mnt/autrepartition/
> 
> ...

 

Si : suffit d'indiquer le bon chemin dans tar.

 *Quote:*   

> Ne faut-il pas exclure /mnt et /ou /media?

 

Pas nécessaire : pas "bindés" !

(D'ailleurs, je m'étonne que tu ne parles pas de /dev et de /sys !  :Wink:   :Laughing: )

----------

## pathfinder

aaaarf

je pige pas le bind: ca sert a avoir 2 endroits pour la meme chose, ok.

mais le /home je l ai sauvegarde l autre jour avec cp -a sur un autre disque et c etait impecc... j avais pas binde ni rien de ce style...

pourquoi dois-je binder? pourquoi ne pas exclure un truc s il est binde? je pige pas cette manip (son interet)

/dev et /sys... c est flou pour moi... je pensais les sauvegarder, c est tout.

en gros, avec ceci

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> # umount /media/disk
> ...

 

je comprends pas pourquoi /proc n est pas a exclure car il est pas "binde"... ni /media d ailleurs... car /media est ici binde, non?

et /home? je l avais exlu du tar car tout comme /boot il est sur une autre partoche, et il est sauvegarde deja...

----------

## ptah

Salut,

J'ai déjà eu le même problème: me rendre compte que mes partitions sont trop juste pour continuer à installer des softs.

Mon /home est très gros au dépend de mon / (contenant tout sauf /home).

Du coup, je me suis rabattu sur une solution "liens symbolique" :

 * j'ai créé 2 repertoires pour le système su la partition /home : var et tmp

```

$ ls /home/

mat  p2p  rach  samba  tmp  var

```

 * Un petit cp -a /var/* /home/var

 * En suite création des liens qui vont bien :

```

$ ls -l /

total 52

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 mar  4 01:20 bin

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 déc 16 15:11 boot

drwxr-xr-x 17 root root 13760 mar  4 11:41 dev

drwxr-xr-x 77 root root  4096 mar  4 13:51 etc

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root   248 fév 22 22:44 home

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root  4096 mar  4 01:27 lib

drwx------  2 root root 16384 sep 23 16:39 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root  4096 jan 15 18:56 mnt

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root  4096 fév 22 19:51 opt

dr-xr-xr-x 95 root root     0 mar  2 20:44 proc

drwx------ 11 root root  4096 mar  3 20:01 root

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 mar  4 01:27 sbin

drwxr-xr-x 11 root root     0 mar  2 20:44 sys

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    10 déc 19 23:43 tmp -> /home/tmp/

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root  4096 déc  3 22:23 usr

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     9 jan 22 20:59 var -> /home/var

```

Et voilà le tour est joué   :Smile: 

Bien sûr celà implique d'être moins gourmand sur le /home  :Smile: 

My 2 cents

----------

## ghoti

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> pourquoi dois-je binder? pourquoi ne pas exclure un truc s il est binde? je pige pas cette manip (son interet)

 

D'après man mount :

 *Quote:*   

>        Depuis Linux 2.4.0 il est possible de remonter une partie de  la  hiérar-
> 
>        chie des fichiers ailleurs. L'appel est :
> 
>               mount --bind olddir newdir
> ...

 

(il y a aussi une autre syntaxe : mount -o bind olddir newdir)

Donc, dans notre exemple, on a remonté la racine sur /mnt/backup.

Cependant, c'est uniquement le fs de la racine qui est monté, à l'exclusion des autres fs (y compris les fs virtuels com /proc et /sys).

Seuls les "points de montages" existent mais pas le contenu.

Si tu veux malgré tout sauvegarder les autres fs (ceux de /mnt par exemple), il faut les "binder" à leur tour.

C'est la raison de ma remarque concernant ton /home puisqu'il est sur une partition séparée  :Wink: 

Puisque le "bind" permet d'activer ou non certains fs, il est inutile de les exclure une seconde fois dans la commande tar ... 

Par contre, des répertoires comme /tmp, dans ce cas-ci figurent directement dans la racine. Là, il faut donc les exclure dans la commande tar.

Pour la copie précédente de ton /home, tu n'as pas du tout utilisé cette technique. 

Il n'était pas question de bind et ce n'était d'ailleurs pas nécessaire!

----------

## ghoti

 *ptah wrote:*   

> Du coup, je me suis rabattu sur une solution "liens symbolique" :
> 
>  * j'ai créé 2 repertoires pour le système su la partition /home : var et tmp

 

C'est syntaxiquement valable mais en pratique, cela rique de prêter à confusion.

Suis je puis me permettre : je déconseille ! ...

----------

## pathfinder

ok!

donc si je pige bien:

1/

/boot est separe. je l ai pas binde sur /mnt/backup/boot donc son contenu ne sera pas sauvegarde, simplement son "chemin"   C est ce que je veux, pas besoin de l exclure du tar.

/home est separe et il n est pas non plus Bindé, donc son contenu ne sera pas sauvegarde, simplement son chemin. aussi ce que je veux. (cf sauvegarde anterieure de home)

DONC je n ai  pas besoin de les exclure de mon tar, puisqu ils n y seront pas de toutes facons. (enfin, leur contenu n y sera pas)

2/

/mnt est PAS separe sur une autre partition, mais la je pige pas: c est la ou sont les poiints de montage...

il est PAS bindé, donc son contenu NE SERA PAS sauvegardé. Donc c est ce que je veux. C est ca? (donc dans ce cas pas besoin de l exclure du tar)

3/ /tmp et autres sont bindes CAR dans la racine. DONC si je les veux pas, je dois les exclure.

4/ media/disk est bindé?

bindé => son contenu SERA sauvegardé, c est pas ce que je veux. DONC je l exclue du tar. (car je DOIS le binder...) J AI BON?

5/ Que faire avec /proc et /sys ? TEl quel, ils ne sont pas bindés et ne font pas partie de / donc n y seront pas? Je les veux ou je les veux pas pour mon backup?

6/ Que dire de /var? c est sur la meme partition que /, mais je le veux non? pour mon backup? je crois que oui, mais j en sais rien en fait...

Si j ai bien compris, dans le meme ordre d idee, SI je fais le TAR sur /media/disk,... qui ne sera pas bindé non plus, logiquement, pas besoin de l exclure... FAUX: je BINDE /media/disk DONC son contenu y sera a moins que je ne l exclue.  :Smile: 

Que pensez vous donc de

 *Quote:*   

> # umount /media/disk
> 
> # mount -o bind / /media/disk
> 
> # cd /media/disk
> ...

 

Ce qui me derange c est que j exclue /media/disk, et que c est la ou il y aura stage5... non? donc est ce necessaire, en excluant /media/disk, d exclure aussi stage5? puisqu il est dedans?

----------

## ghoti

Pas sûr que tout soit encore bien clair dans ton esprit ...   :Confused: 

Le bind est une option de mount qui permet de monter plusieurs fois un même filesystem et donc de l'atteindre par plusieurs chemins différents.

Le but de cette histoire de bind, c'est de pouvoir recréer un second exemplaire (/mnt/backup) de ton arborescence mais en excluant ce qui n'est pas nécessaire : tout ce qui n'est pas explicitement monté est exclu d'office de /mnt/backup. C'est beaucoup plus facile que d'exclure dans tar chaque répertoire qu'on ne veut pas!

 *Quote:*   

> /mnt est PAS separe sur une autre partition, mais la je pige pas: c est la ou sont les poiints de montage

 

Il faut bien distinguer "filesystem", "point de montage" et "répertoire"

En fait, ce n'est pas /mnt qui abrite des fs séparés mais bien les sous-répertoires qu'il contient. Si tu ne bindes pas ces répertoires, donc si tu ne les montes pas (c'est ce qu'il faut faire!), les fs étrangers ne seront pas sauvegardés!

 *Quote:*   

> 4/ media/disk est bindé? 

 

Ben non puisque tu ne l'as pas explicitement monté !

A la base, le bind de la racine aura pour effet d'exclure tous les fs virtuels (/dev /proc /sys ...) puisqu'ils ne sont pas explicitement montés. 

Ils n'ont pas d'existence physique en tant que "fichiers" et il ne faut donc pas les sauvegarder.

Dans ton cas, le /boot et le /home sont sur des partitions séparées. Ils ne seront donc pas repris sauf si tu les montes ("bind") explicitement dans la seconde arborescence (/mnt/backup/boot et /mnt/backup/home)

Le fait que /media/disk ne soit pas bindé n'a pas d'impact sur le fichier de l'archive, à condition de le désigner par le chemin original et pas par le bind (donc, /media/disk ET PAS /mnt/backup/media/disk)

Dans sa lecture des fichiers à sauvegarder, tar ne sait pas atteindre ton disque externe puisque /mnt/backup/media/disk n'est pas monté: en effet, tu limites le backup au répertoire /mnt/backup, en laissant tomber tout ce qui est à un niveau supérieur. 

Par contre, l'archive sera créée correctement à condition d'indiquer son chemin en passant par l'arborescence originale (/media/disk)

(En ce qui te concerne, tu peux donc aussi éliminer --exclude stage5.tar.bz2)[/u]

Tout le reste est susceptible d'être sauvegardé puisque cela fait physiquement partie de ta partition racine.

Par conséquent, si tu veux encore éliminer certaines choses, il faut le faire dans la commande tar. 

Ta commande tar va en définitive se réduire à 

```
tar -cvvjpf /media/disk/stage5.tar.bz2  --exclude /var --exclude /tmp --exclude /usr/portage/distfiles 
```

Note que si le "bind" te gêne vraiment, tu as 2 solutions :

- soit tout gérer par des options --exclude dans tar

- soit utiliser un live cd et ne monter que ce qui t'intéresse dans /mnt/gentoo : c'est exactement le même raisonnement que pour l'approche "bind"  :Wink: 

C'est plus clair comme ça ?  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

/off

Interrogation écrite flash-éclair, 1/4 de feuille suffira : vous me f'rez une synthèse en 10 lignes maxi   :Mr. Green: 

La reformulation c'est un excellent outil pédagogique mais de temps à autres, on retouve plus ses petits   :Laughing: 

----------

## pathfinder

ok c est plus clair.

mais ne sachant pas si tu as oublie un point dans ta ligne de code, et ne sachant pas pourquoi exclure /var, et en considerant que sans /usr/portage/distfiles et sans les autres fs, il y aura un gain de place enorme, j ao finalement optè pour ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> # umount /media/disk
> 
> # mount -o bind / /media/disk
> 
> # cd /media/disk
> ...

 

j avais pas saisi la difference entre monté explicitement et monté car utilisé (l un est avec bind dans /mnt/backup l autre avec directement hal et mon systeme actuel, c est different...)

Merci pour tes explications

j espere ne pas avoir mal compris cette fois ci.

en tout cas, je lance ces commandes la, car je ne veux ni les /mnt contenus, ni /home, ni /boot. 

/proc et /sys sont virtuels, et voilli.

merci beaucoup

j espere pouvoir revenir au sujet (tout ca pour lancer sans peur un reiserfschk --rebuild-tree qui esperons se passera bien, pour apres pouvoir essayer depuis un liveCD d etirer ma partition / .....)

a tout'!

EDIT *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # mount -o bind / /media/disk
> 
> mount: mount point /media/disk does not exist
> ...

 

----------

## pathfinder

ce que j ai compris:

Bind permet de monter un TRUC autre part. 

ce TRUC n implique pas la sous arborescence des TRUCS qu il faudrait monter explicitement comme /mnt ou  /media.

Attention a la confusion:

je monte en bind / sur /PEPITO

mais ce qu il y a sur / qui est vIRTUEL (proc, sys) ou qui est pas monte EXPLICITEMENT en tant que sous niveau avec BIND et qui ne fais pas directement partie de la racine, ne fera pas partie de l archive finale, a savoir /MNT et /MEDIA par exemple, ou encore /HOME ou /BOOT dans mon cas qui sont sur une autre partition.

Donc si je fais un 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # mkdir /mnt/backup
> 
> # mount -o bind / /mnt/backup     JE MONTE / ET PAS LES "SOUS-HIERARCHIES" ni AUTRES_PARTOCHES
> ...

 

J ai bon?

----------

## pathfinder

OUPS JE CROIS QUE J AI PAS BON!

En effet: si je suis dans /mnt/backup, il y a dedans TOUT CE QUI M INTERESSE AVEC EN PLUS l archive

il faut donc l exclure!!!

DONC DOUDONC

 *Quote:*   

> # mkdir /mnt/backup
> 
> # mount -o bind / /mnt/backup JE MONTE / ET PAS LES "SOUS-HIERARCHIES" ni AUTRES_PARTOCHES
> 
> # cd /mnt/backup/
> ...

 

ET C EST MON DERNIER MOT

ALors, ma note?

----------

## pathfinder

BOULETTE!!!

je savais bien que j avais voulu le faire sur /media/disk pour une bonne raison!!!!

voila:

 *Quote:*   

> $ df
> 
> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
> 
> /dev/hda7                   89% /

 

Et /usr/portage/distfiles occupe

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo du -sh /usr/portage/distfiles/
> 
> 1.5G    /usr/portage/distfiles/
> 
> $ sudo du -sh /tmp/
> ...

 

DONC SI TAR BZ2 EST PAS MONSTRUEUSEMENT GENIAL, ET IL NE SAIT PAS COMPRIMER 8.6Go - 1.5 Go = 7.1 Go en moins de 1.1Go, ca va merder.

EN GROS, c est mort...

Je peux annuler ce backup? il faut que je le fasse sur mon usb directement...

EDIT: il y a encore une solution: JE VIRE /usr/portage/distfiles de mon disque, comme ca (ca fait chier et je suis pas sur que ca marche), il devra bzipper 7.1 Go avec un espace libre de 2.6Go

c est faisable?

EDIT2: il y a une meilleure solution: je l ai bouge sur mon disque dur externe, comme ca je l efface pas, je perd rien, et j ai 2.6Go pour voir si ca passe. une fois que ca passe... je le mv sur le disque externe, et verifie son integrite. 

apres, je me charge de boot.

croisons les doigts pour qu une compression de 1/3 puisse se realiser...

----------

## Ezka

Ben fait ton stage5 sur une partition où tu as la place directement   :Wink: 

EDIT : allège ton distfile avec :

```
eclean-pkg -d

eclean-dist -d
```

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> /off
> 
> Interrogation écrite flash-éclair, 1/4 de feuille suffira : vous me f'rez une synthèse en 10 lignes maxi  
> 
> La reformulation c'est un excellent outil pédagogique mais de temps à autres, on retouve plus ses petits  

 

Au vu des résultats, je ne peux pas te donner tort  :Sad: 

Pourtant est-ce que oui ou non j'avais pas donné la commande tar avec les chemins corrects et les --exclude qu'il fallait ?

Y avait plus qu'à avaler. C'est vraiment si compliqué, ce que j'ai écrit ?   :Sad: 

A moins que ce ne soit trop simple ?

Désolé mais là j'ai un coup de blues ...

----------

## Ezka

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Au vu des résultats, je ne peux pas te donner tort 
> 
> Pourtant est-ce que oui ou non j'avais pas donné la commande tar avec les chemins corrects et les --exclude qu'il fallait ?
> 
> Y avait plus qu'à avaler. C'est vraiment si compliqué, ce que j'ai écrit ?  
> ...

 

Je dois dire que ces histoires de bind était un peu floue jusqu'à aujourd'hui ... j'avais jamais pris le temps de bien lire le man ... avec toutes tes explications, et en lisant ton derniers post seulement, j'ai même plus besoin de consulté le man   :Laughing:  ! (J'ai même pas regardé la 1° page de ce post   :Rolling Eyes:  )

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Désolé mais là j'ai un coup de blues ...

 

Faut pas, tu as été plus que limpide sur ce coup   :Wink:  ! bravo !

----------

## pathfinder

FAUT PAS!

LE PROF EST BON, L ELEVE MAUVAIS, LE RESULTAT EST BON....

si je m etait slimite a betement recopier, ca aurait certainement marché, mais je ne savais apas trop pourquoi  tu avais ommis le point apres le tar, et je me posais aussi la question du /var (pourquoi ne pas le garder)

mais bon, en jouant ser´e, en bougeant le distfiles sans l effacer.... voila le resultat:

 *Quote:*   

>  $ df
> 
> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
> 
> /dev/hda7                    97% /
> ...

 

et (roulements de tambour): (euh... le time est TRES long...)

je ne saurai ca que ce soir...

apres, reste a sauver boot, a bouger la bz2, a le rechecker avec time, a rebouger le /usr/port/distfiles ,

puis on reviendra a nos moutons: checker le filesystem pour apres letirer....

EDIT:

euh... le time est fini, mais je suis au labo maintenant

donc pas moyen de savoir son resultat.

alors j ai fait un move, et je refait un time sur la partoche ou sera stocke ce backup.

apres, je passe au boot.

bonne journee a tous, et encore merci!

P.S.: devrais je changer le titre du post? genre: [backup] bind, reiserfsck, etirer une partition   ou un truc du style?

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> # time bzip2 -tv stage5.tar.bz2
> 
>   stage5.tar.bz2: ok
> 
> real    27m44.908s
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> milkyway backup_milkyway_02_03_2007 # time bzip2 -tv stage5.tar.bz2
> 
>   stage5.tar.bz2: ok
> 
> real    41m57.212s
> ...

 

yoooo hoo

bon maintenant, donc, je me repete, le boot, le reiserfs et l etirement

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ sudo reiserfsck --rebuild-tree /dev/hda7
> 
> reiserfsck 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> $ sudo reiserfsck --rebuild-tree /dev/hda7
> 
> reiserfsck 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)
> 
> *************************************************************
> ...

 

bon donc c est bon on va pouvoir passer aux chose serieuses *enfin avanmt ej dois rebooter)

----------

## boozo

@ ghoti : c'était une boutade ^^  c'est juste qu'en lisant ton post c'était très clair mais en lisant la reformulation qui suivait... j'avais du mal à m'y retrouver  :p

@ pathfinder : rassure moi... tu as fait un --check avant (/et après) le --rebuild-tree qd même hein ?!

edit: En fait, ce serait plutôt pas mal que certaines de tes explications soient reprise dans le howto en complément/éclaicissement ne crois-tu pas gothi ? voire pour améliorer le script en rajoutant les déclinaisons éventuelles...

----------

## pathfinder

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> [blabla]# ====> Bien prendre note de cette table ! En cas de pépin, elle permettra éventuellement de récupérer les c*ries ! 
> 
> (parted) unit gb <== On passe en affichage "gigabyte". c'est juste pour la clarté; on aurait pu faire l'opération en secteurs ...
> ...

 

donc si je fais par analogies... *Quote:*   

>  Parted and copyright information
> 
> (parted) unit gb
> 
> (parted) print
> ...

 

mince, ca prend les virgules? la partie entiere? le ceil? le floor?

resize 7 52.6 58.4      ?

la limite superieure, on s en fout je suppose, tant qu elle ne vient pas empieter sur la suivante, il ne faut pas etre radin je dirais...

mais /  : je donne la valeur de fin exacte avec virgule?

edit: *Quote:*   

> Parted will always warn you before doing something that is potentially dangerous, unless the command is one of those that is inherently dangerous (viz., rm, mklabel and mkfs). For example, if you attempt to shrink a partition too much (i.e., by more than the free space available), Parted will automatically reduce the shrinkage so that the partition is the smallest it can be without losing data. If this size is significantly different from the size requested, Parted will warn you. Since many partitioning systems have complicated constraints, Parted will usually do something slightly different to what you asked. (For example, create a partition starting at 10.352Mb, not 10.4Mb) If the calculated values differ too much, Parted will ask you for confirmation.

 

ca me dit pa s il va faire ce q u il faut

mais d un autre cote, si je RESIZE la partition 7... veers l avant (chiffre final superieur au chiffre initial)... il daoit savoir qu il prend le dernier petit rebord et devrais pas nous emmerder...

je vais donc tester avec le liveCD  :Smile: 

----------

## pathfinder

bon parted ne marche pas avec reiserfs (not implemented yet)

mon truc des virgules c est parce que je le faisais pas depuis un liveCD mais depuis le systememe en cours.

donc on oublie.

maintenant, voila ce que j ai vu ici:http://www.namesys.com/fs.html

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIGURATION
> 
> This section will try to describe what you can vary when using ReiserFS. ReiserFS has several mount options to play with.
> 
> notail
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> NEW_BLOCKCOUNT

 

je sais pas trop quoi mettre ici... si vous pouviez m aider...

MErci!

----------

## pathfinder

ce topic est considere comme "resolu" (enfin, je le clos, car le probleme est maintenant tout autre.

la suite ici:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3949711.html#3949711

merci a vous tous!

----------

